# Getting the water right?



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

so I’ll be filling my tank tomorrow and adding the tap safe. I then have some home tests to do, but what do I do if the water isn’t right and there’s too much nitrite or ammonia? Do I wait for the filter to sort it out and test again in a couple days or do I add more tap safe? (The instructions don’t say)

Thanx


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Ammonia won't start to spike in your tank until there's an ammonia-producing source. In a fishless cycle, you need to add in ammonia. Have a read of the sticky thread "How to do a fishless cycle".

Tap safe merely neutralises chlorine/chloramine, it doesn't do much for the cycle itself (other than take out the chlorine from the tap water which will wipe out the bacterial colony you're trying to grow in the filter media).


----------

